# Struggling



## Gunnster70 (Jul 31, 2019)

So I have managed to get knock my HbA1c down to 52 from 90 in March (first diagnosis) However I am struggling to lose the weight, I am now eating better and doing a little more exercise, but have put weight on. I just can't seem to shift it.


----------

